# Why is beef jerky so expensive?



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I love the stuff, but why does it always feel like I'm spending more than I should?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I read the weight loss ratio is somewhere between 2:1 and 3:1 in the dehydrating process - so it takes 2-3 lbs of meat to make 1 lb of jerky. I suppose that explains a lot of it. I've just never bought any and felt like I got a great value.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

Weight loss is the big factor as is processing time, can make it yourself, still not cheap.


----------



## PGrenauer (Dec 14, 2020)

Agreed it is pricey!! I love the stuff. Make it yourself there are some really good recipes out there.


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

You nailed the primary reason for the sticker shock. Other factors include dehydrating vs smoking, what preservatives are added and ultimately what cut of meat was used. For me finding the perfect jerky is like buying alcohol, it's all about finding the balance between price and taste.


----------



## Rig2 (Sep 3, 2018)

I was angry with the prices also. Then I embarked on making it at home. You will literally see the 3lbs of meat at $5.99 turn into 1lb of $17.97 jerky.
It's depressing.

Don't drink when you make it also. It goes from a little longer to doggie snacks fast!


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

My wife and I talked about this a few nights ago. We decided to buy a used dehydrator at the thrift store next time we see one. 
They sell for just a few dollars.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Buy a Ninja Foodi Deluxe and make your own. NFD is about the best thing ever. Bought the wife one for her B-Day last December and we've been using it almost everyday. Made bomb NE Clam Chowder yesterday.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

I agree that buying jerky feels "bargain-less."

Speaking of....

What's the best jerky?


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

Can confirm - Made beef jerky last weekend and a 2.5 lb roast ($18) yielded me about half of a Gallon size Zip-Loc bag.

The biggest reflection in the price, I think, is that Jerky is best with a nice lean cut of meat (fat in jerky is no good). I used Eye of Round, which has very little fat but costs more than some of the cheaper options.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

This reminds me of an old joke I heard.

Why is getting a divorce so expensive?

Wait for it....

Because it is worth it! :lol:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Big fan of this Black Pepper HARDTIMES Real Beef Jerky. Made in El Reno, OK (just west of OKC). It's a traditional/harder beef jerky, but it's sliced nice and thin and it seems like a lot of it is cut across the grain, so it comes apart easy (not stringy). The flavor is on point. It's almost $9/bag at a local truck stop, but I can get 4 bags for $22 on Amazon. Oh, and they include a toothpick in every bag - a nice touch. :thumbup:


----------



## White94RX (Jan 23, 2021)

I started making my own. Ingles regularly puts London Broil on sale for about $3.50-4/lb, so it's super cheap to make. One piece of meat makes nearly 2 qt size ziplock bags.


----------

